# [Update]☆☆ Crucial m4: neue Firmware 0309 ist online! ☆☆



## dj*viper (31. Dezember 2011)

*-----------------------WICHTIG---------------------------*
Die neue Crucial Firmware ist online 
 Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


> Release Date: 01/13/2012
> Change Log:
> 
> Changes made in version 0002 (m4 can be updated to revision 0309 directly from either revision 0001, 0002, or 0009)
> ...


*-----------------------WICHTIG---------------------------*​ 

Nachdem sich bereits vor einigen Monaten etliche Solid State Disks aus dem Hause Intel mit einem 8-Mbyte-Bug verabschiedeten,  schlägt der Fehlerteufel dieses Mal bei Crucial zu. Entweder verhindert  der Fehler den Systemstart komplett oder führt zu einem Bluescreen nach  nicht einmal einer Stunde Systemlaufzeit. Ein Mitarbeiter bestätigte  diesen Umstand und dass man bereits dabei sei, die Ursache  herauszufinden. Betroffene User bekommen laut dem Beitrag im Crucial-Forum die SSD im Rahmen der Garantie ausgetauscht.

Warum es zu dem Fehler kommt, ist bis jetzt unklar. Erste Spekulationen gehen in die Richtung, dass das Feature _garbage collection_  das Problem verursacht. Im Normalfall ist es für die Ordnung der Daten  und die Abschaltung nicht mehr nutzbarer Sektoren verantwortlich.  Natürlich stellt sich die Frage, wann ein entsprechendes Firmware-Update  zur Verfügung stehen wird. 


Quellen:


Crucial-Forum - Meldung eines Mitarbeiters
Crucial-Forum - 0x00000f4 error on M4 64GB


EDIT:
*-----------------------WICHTIG---------------------------*
Die neue Crucial Firmware ist online 
 Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates
*-----------------------WICHTIG---------------------------*

°° [Umfrage]Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen? °° 
°° [Umfrage]Crucial m4 - Eure Meinungen!°°​


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Zum Glück hab ich mir die Samsung 830er geholt 

Ne also der Fehler scheint aktuell noch recht selten auszutreten, an der Verbreitung der SSD im Forum jetzt gemessen.


----------



## dj*viper (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Ach komm, du hast es doch bestimmt gewusst, deswegen hast du zur 830 gegriffen 

Aber mal im Ernst, erst nach einem Jahr fällt der Bug erst auf?!
Hier im Forum hab ich nicht wirklich was davon gehört. Vielleicht wurden die defekten SSD's einfach getauscht, kein Plan.
Dann hoffen wir mal auf ein baldiges Update. Und eventuell gibts dann wieder eine Leistungssteigerung...das wär ja mal was


----------



## GoldenMic (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Klar, du weißt doch, ich weiß alles


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Hmmm .... meine hat jetzt 750h runter und läuft 1a 

Betrifft das nur die 64GB-Version?


----------



## dj*viper (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Betrifft das nur die 64GB-Version?


Das konnte ich leider nicht genau interpretieren. Aber ich denke, es betrifft alle Modelle.


----------



## EnergyCross (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich mir die Samsung 830er geholt


 
zum glück hab ich keine geholt


----------



## hanfi104 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Also meine M4 64GB läuft seit August ohne Probleme und extrem flott
HD Tune mein 1039h an


----------



## Kyrodar (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Wenn man mal endlich nicht mehr von so "vielen" Fehlern bei SSDs liest, kann man sich auch mal eine kaufen.


----------



## Cola_Colin (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Hmm tja, also mein 128er m4 ist jetzt bei 804h und macht keine Probleme, egal welcher Art.
Naja, wenn wirklich was kaputt geht, dann ist das eben so, das System hat ja noch ein paar richtige Platten und wichtige Daten liegen ja nicht auf der SSD. Windows und die 1 oder 2 Spiele sind ersetzbar 
Als ob es nicht auch hin und wieder massive Probleme mit irgendwelchen HDDs geben würde, ist doch eigentlich bei allen Produkten so, dass es auch mal Montagsware gibt.


----------



## TacTic (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Zum Glück hab ich mir die Samsung 830er geholt


 
Ich auch


----------



## montecuma (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Also irgendwie hat man schon den Eindruck, dass SSDs noch nicht wirklich ausgereift sind, wenn da ständig irgendwelche Modelle Bugs und sonstige serienweite Ausfälle auftreten.


----------



## KonterSchock (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

also ich hab auch eine M4 64GB version , die läuft bei mir rund bis jetz kein BUG. wan tritt der fehler denn auf?


----------



## Thornscape (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Ich denke, dass sich der Fehler erst nach einer gewissen Laufzeit der SSD einfindet. Dafür spricht einerseits, dass die Fehler erst jetzt auftauchen, andererseits stammt er ja auch angeblich aus der Garbage-Collection-Funktion, die nach einer langen Laufzeit (bspw. mit gewissen Sektordefekten) mit manchen Funktionen eingreift, die anscheinend doch nicht ganz ausgereift sind.
Sollte sich dann aber eigtentlich recht einfach mit einer neuen Firmware aus der Welt schaffen lassen.


----------



## boehmer_dce (31. Dezember 2011)

Na klasse, und ich wollte mir kommende Woche eine M4 holen. 

Diese Meldung war bei meiner Kaufentscheidung das Letzte, was ich lesen wollte. 

Aber, und jetzt guck ich in die Glaskugel, vielleicht werden sie noch günstiger nach der Meldung..


----------



## Fragles (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Also ich habe mir die Kingston Hyper X geholt und kann diese nur empfehlen. Werde demnächst wieder eine holen.


----------



## STSLeon (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> Also meine M4 64GB läuft seit August ohne Probleme und extrem flott


 
Bei mir auch


----------



## mickythebeagle (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

@ TE

hättest schon dabei schreiben sollen, das Dein Beitrag 1:1 von planet3dnow.de stammt


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> @ TE
> 
> hättest schon dabei schreiben sollen, das Dein Beitrag 1:1 von planet3dnow.de stammt



Vielleicht ist er ja der Autor. 

@topic
Also ich mach mir wegen der Meldung nicht ins Hemd, meine Crucial läuft seit 1664 Stunden und 875x einschalten ohne Probleme. Und ich bin wirklich nicht glimpflich mit der SSD umgegangen, den AS SSD Benchmark musst die schon so einige Male durchlaufen.


----------



## Brainorg (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Habe mittlerweile die m4 schon über 1014 Stunden, mit 320x abschalten im Betrieb und keinerlei mucken erlebt.
Denke nicht das es alle betrifft.
Zudem war ja Crucial immer recht flott wenn es um Firmewareupdates geht


----------



## uk3k (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



Kyrodar schrieb:


> Wenn man mal endlich nicht mehr von so "vielen" Fehlern bei SSDs liest, kann man sich auch mal eine kaufen.





montecuma schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hat man schon den Eindruck, dass  SSDs noch nicht wirklich ausgereift sind, wenn da ständig irgendwelche  Modelle Bugs und sonstige serienweite Ausfälle auftreten.


 
Würde das so nicht unterschreiben, meine 60GB OCZ Vertex 2 im Spielerechner läuft seit knapp einem Jahr anstandslos und meine 120GB OCZ Agility 3 im Laptop verrichtet seit 3 Monaten zuverlässig ihren Dienst.

An sich ist die Technik schon ausgereift, das Problem scheint halt bei den Controllern zu liegen. Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere, sind eben Nicht-Sandforce-Controller deutlich öfter betroffen als die SFC selbst. Was man darauß für eine Schlussfolgerung ziehen könnte liegt ja auf der Hand 

mfg


----------



## Bennz (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

es scheint alle versionen zu betreffen mit egal welcher firmware. (hab mal durch die threads geblättert). 
- M4 64B/256B (Firmware 0001) Bug
- M4 64B (Firmware 0002) Bug
- M4 64B/128B/256B (Firmware 0009) Bug

weiter habe ich noch nicht gelesen.


So aber jetzt kommts für alle Samsung 830 besitzer, Ich mach mal auch so einen Thread auf wenn ich nen beweis Bsod habe. diesen Fehler hatte ich gestern 17mal mit meiner Samsung 830er. Vllt ist es nur zufall. ich forsch mal kurz.

?dit: ich berichtige mich mal, ich kann nicht sagen ob es dieser fehler war! es war auf jeden ein stop fehler oder mal ein Systemhänger, ohne Reset knopf Special Training geht da nichts mehr. cpu , ram und auch die Samsung habe ich gestern noch getestet und ist alles io. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden. das macht mich zu stutzig.

So ??dit: Das Gerät \Device\Ide\iaStor0 hat innerhalb der Fehlerwartezeit nicht geantwortet. hab diesen Fehler erst seid dem 28.12.11 in meiner Erreignis Anzeige, das dann aber sehr Häufig.

nochn ?dit: Hab jetzt mein Bios Aktualisiert vorher 2001 jetzt 2103, mal schaun.


----------



## Chiggy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Blos gut das du es schreibst ich hab nem Kumpel die 120 Gb version Empfolen.. aber selbst nutze ich eine A-data.. und die ist ohne Fehler.. und rennt wie´s Böse.

Mfg

Intel Core I5 750 - 3,7 Ghz, OC
Gigabyte  GA P55A-UD3
Amd 5850 ( XFX )
Corsair Vegance LP 8GB 
SSD A-Data 510 
WD Black 1T


----------



## Kubiac (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Nun ich besitze eine Crucial M4 mit 128 GB. Läuft einwandfrei, bis jetzt. Toi,toi,toi. 
Ich nutze es aber auf einem inzwischen antiken Intel P45 Board das "nur" Sata II unterstüzt. 
Vielleicht hat das mich vor dem Bug bewart.


----------



## Joker_68 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Also ich kann auch nix schlechtes über meine M4 128GB sagen ... Mal abwarten, irgendwann kann nunmal ein Fehler kommen, das kann einem aber bei jeder Festplatte, egal ob HDD oder SSD passieren, von daher 

So long...


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Gut, das ich bis jetzt immer zu geizig für eine SSD gewesen bin.

Die Mängel bei der Haltbarkeit und der hohe Anschaffungspreis von SSDs sind mir den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil im Vergleich zur HDD nicht wert !
Sooo lang dauert der Windows-Start und der Ladebildschirm in Games nun auch nicht.

In 20 Jahren PC-Geschichte ist mir exakt eine einzige Festplatte in betreuten Systemen kaputtgegangen...eine 500GB-HDD von Seagate bei meiner Schwägerin in diesem Jahr.
Diese Quote sollen die SSDs erstmal erreichen...


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Aha, da ist das Märchen von der Haltbarkeit wieder xD. Hat mich auch gewundert dass es so lange gedauert hat.

- Ich habe eine der ersten SSDs 2009 gekauft und in den letzten zweieinhalb Jahren genau 0 Probleme damit gehabt.
- Wenn ich nur im Forum bleibe sind Meldungen von Hardwaredefekten (NICHT Probleme die dem User geschuldet sind) bei Festplatten wesentlich häufiger als bei SSDs.
- Es gibt nicht einen einzigen mir bekannten Fall wo es jemand in den letzten Jahren geschafft hätte seine SSD so zu verschleißen dass sie ausgetauscht werden müsste - auch die Hardcore-Bencher nicht.
- Ich kenne auch keinen einzigen Fall wo die M4 ein ernsthaftes Hardwareproblem hatte oder etwas ähnliches wie im Beitrag beschrieben, bei anderen SSDs (wie der Vertex-reihe etwa) schon.

Daher bereue ich den Kauf meiner SSD damals in keinster Weise - das komplett neue Arbeitsgefühl (die Bootzeit ist mir dabei ziemlich wurscht) will ich nicht mehr missen. Jedes Programm das ich benötige in spätestens 3-4 Sekunden betriebsbereit zu haben (wo eine Spinpoint F1 noch fast eine Minute brauchte bei Catia oder MatLAB/CAD...) und eine Reaktionszeit der Programme die nahe Null ist sind es mir auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## Pokerclock (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Meine 128GB M4 hält auch bisher 1400 Stunden. 1300 mehr, als die OCZ Vertex 3, die sich nach knapp 2 Wochen verabschiedete.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Habe die M4 in der 128 GB Version und kann die Probleme bestaetigen. Ich konnte entweder gar nicht booten oder es kam zum Bluescreen. 

Allerdings habe ich die Probleme in den Griff bekommen, durch oeftere Bios Resets und durch ausprobieren. Eine Ssd ist wirklich Top...habe mittlerweile alle Hdds rausgeschmissen


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



Bennz schrieb:


> es scheint alle versionen zu betreffen mit egal welcher firmware. (hab mal durch die threads geblättert).
> - M4 64B/256B (Firmware 0001) Bug
> - M4 64B (Firmware 0002) Bug
> - *M4 64B/128B/256B (Firmware 0009) Bug*
> ...


Lese ich das richtig das trotz aktueller Firmware der Bug auftritt?

Ich habe bei mir noch 0002 drauf, aber jetzt wo ich das lese würde ich schon updaten wollen. Spätestens wenn ich das System neu aufsetze. Aber wenn es auch 0009 betrifft heisst es wohl auf eine neuere Firmware zu warten.

Edit: Meine SSD hat bis jetzt 1761 Stunden. Bisher noch alles ok.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Habe die M4 in der 128 GB Version und kann die Probleme bestaetigen. Ich konnte entweder gar nicht booten oder es kam zum Bluescreen.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich die Probleme in den Griff bekommen, durch oeftere Bios Resets und durch ausprobieren. Eine Ssd ist wirklich Top...habe mittlerweile alle Hdds rausgeschmissen


 
Wenn BIOS Resets das Problem lösen konnten war es nicht der hier beschriebene BUG - der ist nur durch ein FW-Update zu lösen da er SSD-Intern ist.


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Eine Ssd ist wirklich Top...habe mittlerweile alle Hdds rausgeschmissen



Dann hast Du entweder einen sehr kleinen Speicherplatzbedarf, oder einen sehr großen Geldbeutel.


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Wenn ich das so lese...yeah, meine SSD läuft seit 1400 Stunden ohne Probleme...wie süß !

Meine beiden HDDs (Systemplatte und Datengrab) laufen schon seit 4800 bzw. 9000 Stunden problemlos...
Die beiden Platten im PC meiner Schwiegermutter sind von 2003 und laufen noch wie ein Uhrwerk.


----------



## Bennz (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Lese ich das richtig das trotz aktueller Firmware der Bug auftritt?


 
Kann sein. irgentwo im thread steht auch das es kein firmware bug sei. ich selber bin mir da nicht sicher.


----------



## GTA 3 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Deswegen kommt mir ne Extremememory ins Haus....


----------



## ryzen1 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Meine läuft seit 3 Monaten mit etlichen Stunden laufzeit einwandfrei


----------



## sfc (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass Fehler bei SSDs immer schnell hochgepusht werden. Bei Festplatten ist doch ständig irgendwas. Seagate würde ich zum Beispiel gar nicht erst kaufen. Aber das interessiert nur keinen. Ich benutze die antiken Laufwerke in meinen beiden Rechnern nur noch als Datengrab und erfreue mich an der ausnehmend hohen Leistung beider Systeme. Imo ist Geld in SSDs deutlich sinnvoller investiert, als ständig neue CPUs und Grakas nachzuschieben. Wer noch nie eine SSD besessen hat, weiß gar nicht, wie sehr Festplatten selbst betagte Rechner ausbremsen. Den Lärm ist man ohne Festplatte auch endlich los.

Meine C300 von Crucial läuft nun auch seit nem guten Jahr ohne aufzumucken. Ich hatte schon Festplatten, die vorher kaputt gegangen sind.


----------



## RyzA (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Naja, die wichtigstens Daten habe ich noch auf meinen HDDs gesichert. Falls die SSD ausfällt ist es ein Garantiefall. Zumindest innerhalb von 3 Jahren. Und ich habe meine jetzt erst fast 1 Jahr.




			
				GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen kommt mir ne Extremememory ins Haus....


Das Problem ist das man bei Crucial auch angenommen hat das sie relativ sicher sind. Und erst jetzt kommt sowas ans Tageslicht. Wirklich sicher sein kann man sich wohl bei keiner.

Die Frage ist wie hoch die Ausfallquote ist. Bei HDD´s gibt es ja auch gewisse Quoten.


----------



## Hugo78 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Produkt xy hat einen Bug.
Wow, was für ne "News". 

Ohne Angabe der Häufigkeit, des Entstehens und ob dieser Bug überhaupt reproduzierbar ist, ist diese News wertlos.


----------



## sfc (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Also sollte man erst warten, bis es dazu offizielle Zahlen gibt und Crucial den Fehler finden konnte?^^ Schon mal dran gedacht, dass solche News auch bei der Beseituung des Fehlers helen können? Wer weiß, wie viele den schon hatten und die SSD einfach nur umgetauscht haben. Vielleicht kennt Crucial den Fehler ja schon länger und hat drauf geschissen, weil es alles noch im kalkulierten Rahmen der Rückrufquote blieb. Nu wird der Hersteller aber unter Druck gesetzt und tut möglicherweise auch was.


----------



## Seabound (31. Dezember 2011)

boehmer_dce schrieb:
			
		

> Na klasse, und ich wollte mir kommende Woche eine M4 holen.
> 
> Diese Meldung war bei meiner Kaufentscheidung das Letzte, was ich lesen wollte.
> 
> ..



Sei doch froh, oder hättest du lieber nach dem kauf davon gelesen?


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Die ganze SSD Technik ist mir noch zu teuer und wenn ich dann von den ganzen Problemen lese, bin ich doch immer wieder froh, dass ich mir noch keine gekauft habe.


----------



## hirschi-94 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



sfc schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass Fehler bei SSDs immer schnell hochgepusht werden.


 
Es wird allgemein extrem viel hochgepusht übertrieben usw. Man schaue sich die Geschichte mit den Gigabyte Boards an, das war im Prinzip auch nur ein Softwarefehler. Aber es gibt scheinbar Leute, die den Ruf vieler Hersteller schädigen wollen, ohne dass wirklich sicher ist ob es ein Einzelfall oder sonst was ist. Ich finde das teilweise schon sehr unfair gegenüber den Herstellern.


----------



## sfc (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Manche wissen halt nicht, was eigentlich alles hinter einen Stück Hardware steckt. Die tun immer alles, als könnte man das mal eben an der Drehbank zusammenwürfeln. Wenn ich daran denke, wie viel Milliarden an Transistoren und Codezeilen mittlerweile dahintersteckt und wie nah man sich bereits der atomaren Ebene angenähert hat, ist es schon erstaunlich, dass überhaupt so viel einwandfrei läuft. Fehler im einprozentigen Bereich sollte man da schon verkraften können. Zumal die meisten Hersteller bisher immer sehr kulant waren.


----------



## Koyote (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Da hast du Recht, es ist als Käufer trotzdem ärgerlich Probleme zu haben, wenn man dafür Geld ausgegeben hat.


----------



## sfc (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Jop, ärgerlich ist es. Ich bin auch froh, dass ich schon seit Jahren nichts derartiges mehr hatte.


----------



## blackout24 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Crucial M4 128 Gig FW 0009 -> 1472 Betriebsstunden. Kein Bluescreen.


----------



## dj*viper (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*

Leute, 
der Bug kommt vereinzelt vor und ich kenne keinen, der den Bug hat/hatte.
Die News ist nur eine Bekanntmachung, daß es den Bug gibt.
Wieviele m4's wurden wohl verkauft und wieviele haben den Bug? Das ist nichtmal nennenswert, lass es 0,1% sein...
Sowas kann jedem Hersteller passieren (Bsp. Sandforce), da es keine Langzeiterfahrungen gibt.
Mit einer neuen Firmware wird der Fehler behoben und gut ist.
Jetzt soll bloß keiner Crucial schlecht machen. Die haben meiner Meinung nach immer noch die besten SSD's auf dem Markt.
Ich werde weiterhin die m4 weiterempfehlen 


EDIT:
Und an die Leute, die jetzt schreiben "Wie gut, dass ich mich für die XXX entschieden habe..."
Niemand weiß, ob andere SSD's Bugfrei sind! Grad bei den neuen gibt es keine Langzeiterfahrungen!
Die Technik ist halt neu und Erfahrungen werden im Laufe der Zeit gesammelz UND auch behoben (mit FW-Updates).
Wie sollen die Hersteller sonst alles gleich am Anfang 100% richtig  machen? Bei neuer Technik sollte man immer mit Bugs rechnen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese...yeah, meine SSD läuft seit 1400 Stunden ohne Probleme...wie süß !
> 
> Meine beiden HDDs (Systemplatte und Datengrab) laufen schon seit 4800 bzw. 9000 Stunden problemlos...
> Die beiden Platten im PC meiner Schwiegermutter sind von 2003 und laufen noch wie ein Uhrwerk.


 

Och wie Süß, jemand der der keine Ahnung von SSD`s hat  


Meine OCZ Vertex 2 hat jetzt knapp 6000 Betriebsstunden drauf und läuft wie am ersten Tag (Verbleibende Lebensdauer ~93%). Den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bringt dir kein Prozessor dieser Welt. HDD`s sind einfach so dermaßen starke Performancebremsen. Ich hasse es an PC`s ohne SSD zu arbeiten, weil man die Wartezeiten einfach nicht mehr gewöhnt ist  

Außerdem fallen HDD`s ebenfalls sehr schnell aus. Bestes Beispiel sind wohl Laptops. 
I.d.R. halten diese 1-2 Jahre (ich betreue viele Kunden ) und müssen dann getauscht werden. 
Liegt sehr wahrscheinlich an der hohen Wärmeentwicklung in den Notebooks und den vielen "Stößen" durch den Transport. 
Beide Faktoren beeinflussen hingegen SSD`s nicht, das sie weder warm werden, noch Stoßanfällig sind. Lebensdauer also schonmal deutlich höher. 

Aber bleib ruhig bei deinen HDD`s und viel Spaß beim Sanduhr beobachten wünsche ich dir


----------



## Gamefruit93 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Ich denke ich kauf sie mir trotzdem. 
Wie der TE schon sagt, mit Bugs muss man immer rechnen.
Ist genau das selbe bei den Games.
Wie oft kommt ein Day One Patch oder in den ersten Monaten eine Hand voll Patches raus?
Nichts und niemand ist perfekt.
Schon gar nicht am Anfang.


----------



## X Broster (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Der Bug kam überraschend, dann bin ich doch glücklich damals zur 60€ teueren Intel 510 Series gegriffen zu haben. SSDs sind weiterhin ein heikeles Geschäft.


----------



## Softy (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, ich bin nicht bei PCGH Extreme, sondern in einem aufgescheuchten Hühnerhaufen unterwegs.


----------



## Redbull0329 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Hmmm. Ich hab nem Freund die empfohlen, und er hat sie gekauft. Hoffentlich hat er keinen Murks gekauft 

Edit: HAHA Softy


----------



## majorguns (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Also bin ich wohl der erste im Forum der von diesem Fehler scheinbar betroffen zu sein scheint ... 
Ich hab meine SSD seit nun 2 Wochen und hatte von anfang an das Problem, hier mien Beitrag aus dem SSD Sammelthread, hat mich ehrlich gesagt ganz schön geärgert, komischerweise hab ich es jetzt irgendwie geschafft meine SSD zum laufen zu bringen.



majorguns schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, ich habe meine  neue Curtical M4 128GB gestern installiert und habe mir natürlich vorher  alles wissenswerte dazu durchgelesen, ich habe auch bevor ich auf die  SSD ein neues Windows 7 installiert habe bei meinem P6T Deluxe V2 den  AHCI Modus aktiviert.
> Als ich dann nach der Installation die ersten  Programme installiert habe und den Obligatorischen Neustart vollzogen  habe wollte mein PC auf einmal nicht mehr von der SSD Booten.
> Allerdings  hatte ich während der Installation noch die anderen HDD´s dran wobei  auf einer noch Win 7 installiert war, ich habe mittlerweile mehrmals  gelesen das man sie wohl bei der Installation abklemmen soll... ?!?
> Jetzt  habe ich den Modus wieder auf IDE Umgestellt und so klappt es auch,  aber ich möchte das ganze im AHCI Modus zum laufen bekommen, was kann  ich da tun?


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



Fr3@k schrieb:


> Och wie Süß, jemand der der keine Ahnung von SSD`s hat
> 
> Außerdem fallen HDD`s ebenfalls sehr schnell aus. Bestes Beispiel sind wohl Laptops.



Was hat das denn bitteschön mit "Ahnung" zu tun, nur weil ich kein (SSD-)Fanboy (Logo eines Hardwareherstellers im Avatar) bin und in dieser Frage skeptisch bin?
Also ich kann mich nicht über sehr hohe Ladezeiten beklagen. Das wäre Jammern auf hohem Niveau.
Mich würde es eher ärgern, nach 3-9 Monaten mein OS neu aufsetzen zu müssen, nur weil die SSD mal wieder abgekackt ist.

Es ging hier bis jetzt einzig um Desktop-HDDs. Notebooks und SSD ergibt deutlich mehr Sinn als in Desktops (Erschütterungen, Stromverbrauch, Wärmeentwicklung)...

Vllt. sollten wir hier mal eine Umfrage zum Thema SSD machen ("Hattet Ihr schon Probleme/Ausfälle mit SSDs?")...
Die Ergebnisse würden mich mal brennend interessieren !


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Ja und dazu eine "Hattet ihr schon Probleme mit HDD`s"  

Du bist kein SSD-Fanboy das ist richtig, wir auch nicht. Wieso sollte es was mit Fanboy zutun haben, wenn wir alle davon total begeistert sind (ich kenne niemanden der ne SSD wieder gegen eine hdd tauschen würde!)? 

Du hast anscheinend keine Erfahrungen damit, und probierst es schlecht zu reden?! Sowas ist viel schlimmer als jeder Fanboy.


Achja, bitte lies dir auch mal den SSD-Artikel in der aktuellen PCGH die jetzt rauskommt durch. Als Abonennt hast du sie schon. 

Auch da wird nochmal erklärt, das die Lebensdauer einer SSD selbst bei viel Gebrauch (viel Schreiben) minimum 5 Jahre beträgt. Und kaum einer Schreibt auf seine SSD soviel pro Tag. Im Gegenteil, man packt einmal das drauf was man braucht, und dann sind fast nur noch Lesezugriffe. 

Und zum Thema Geschwindigkeit, das ist kein Vergleich zu einer HDD, ansonsten wären nicht alle so begeistert davon. Du kennst es halt nicht anders und bist an den Ladezeiten gewöhnt, ich hingegen nichtmehr und ich merke den Unterschied sehr sehr deutlich Tag für Tag.


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Du verstrickst Dich in Mutmaßungen...ich habe durchaus schon öfters mit einer SSD gearbeitet (zwar nicht an meinem Rechner, aber das ist egal).


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Naja wenn du meinst  

Selbst die schnellsten SAS-HDD`s mit 15k RPM kommen nichtmal ansatzweise an die Alltagsperformance.


----------



## Trefoil80 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Naja, wenn Du meinst 

Wünsche Dir viel Spass mit Deiner Vertex 2...die sollen wohl nicht gerade die langlebigsten und fehlerfreisten SSDs sein...

OCZ Vertex 2 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G) Bewertungen | Geizhals Deutschland

"Habe bereits einige davon verbaut, allerdings ist die Ausfallquote extrem hoch. 
Binnen 6 Monaten ist die Hälfte abgeraucht."

Geile Quote...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Du tust so als ob es nur diese eine SSD gäbe  

Wie gesagt, meine Vertex 2 hat 4x soviel Stunden drauf wie von den anderen SSD-Usern hier  
Also mir brauchst du nix von erzählen das sie nicht lange halten


----------



## Andrej (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Habe keine Probleme,alles läuft sehr gut.Ich habe aber auch keinen Aktualisierung durchgeführt.


----------



## Cuddleman (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Wer denkt das solch ein Bug nur SSD's betrifft sollte sich die Seagate-HDD's der 418AS FW CC34 Serie(alle die 500GB-Version) mal anschauen.

Ohne SSD im PC-System erscheint er ebenfalls in Verbindung mit USB-Sticknutzung (Emtec, A-Data, Transcend). 

Hab bereits schon 3 deratige Ausfälle herangetragen bekommen, auch einmal mit FW CC38! 

Es gab in jeden Fall einen Aufhänger beim Schreiben mit Systemfreeze. Der danach mehrfach erzwungene Neustart des Systems, erkannte schließlich die HDD'S nur noch mit 8 MB im BIOS. 

Alle sichtbaren Sektoren waren 00 (Startsektor) und der Rest komplett Leer.

Zwei HDD's sind komplett als Datenspeicher und eine als Systemplatte verwendet worden.

NT's der PC Systeme waren Corsair TX650, Enermax irgendwas mit um die 500W (leider keine nähere Angabe des Nutzers) und ein Tagan TG480-U01.

Ich bezweifle, das es nur ein Inteleigenes Problem ist! Ich glaub eher an eine bestimmte Kombination von Hardware-/Softwarenutzung, die bei beiden Speichermedien das Problem hervorrufen.


----------



## Kev95 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

M4 128GB

*Firmware:* 009
*Betriebsstunden:* 692
*Eingeschaltet:* 327x

Und läuft


----------



## Shizophrenic (2. Januar 2012)

Haha, das kann schon passieren bei immer neueren ssd's, schließlich ist die Technik noch in den Kinderschuhen im Vergleich mit hdd's.

Ich hab ne Crucial C300  und noch keine Probleme mit der gehabt.^^


----------



## klefreak (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

meine C4 läuft auch ohne Probleme
seit 2263h (crystalDiskInfo)

hab aber im Crucial Forum gelesen, das der Bug eventuell erst ab ca 5200 Betriebsstunden auftreten kann, und daher noch relativ selten vorkommt.

hoffen wir das Beste, dass das Problem schnellstens erkannt und behoben wird

mfg


----------



## dj*viper (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

meine m4, die ich erst am desktop rechner hatte und jetzt in meinem lappi gelandet ist, läuft auch wunderbar


----------



## suvi (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*



Kev95 schrieb:


> M4 128GB
> 
> *Firmware:* 009
> *Betriebsstunden:* 692
> ...



Hallo.

Mit welchem program kann man diese werte auslessen.

Danke


----------



## dj*viper (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*



suvi schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Mit welchem program kann man diese werte auslessen.
> 
> Danke


 
zb mit Crystal Disk Info


----------



## Psykko0 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Hab eine davon, kenne mehrere Leute , die auch eine haben und wüsste von keinen, der ein Problem hat... 
2766 Betriebsstunden bei 143x eingeschalten, Firmware 0009


----------



## JoM79 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Meine hält seit 1996 Stunden und 472 mal einschalten. M4 128 GB FW0009 und Geschwindigkeiten sind wie am ersten Tag.
Bin super zufrieden mit der SSD und würde sie auch auf jeden Fall weiter empfehlen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Gibt es eigentlich schon was neues? Woran das jetzt gelegen hat?

Und wann ein neues Firmwareupdate kommt?


----------



## Muetze (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

heise online - Stabilitätsprobleme bei Crucial-SSD m4

hmm ist ja nicht der einzige Fehler der gefunden wurde und vllt kommen noch mehr 
allerdings hat sich die meinige noch ned gefressen 

Beunruhigend ist nur das sie eigendlich nur wissen was passiert sonst nixx, keine Ursache, keine Lösung 
Aber immerhin wird die ssd auf wunsch getauscht


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Ist wohl nichts wirklich neues.

Naja, dann heisst abwarten.


----------



## Muetze (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

klingt wohl eher auch nach Hardwaredefekt, da über alle Größen, Controller und vorallen Firmware berichtet wird 

in jeden 3. Rechner steckt das Ding auch fast drin xD (Dank den Empfehlungen hier im Forum, is nicht negativ gemeint, das Ding war bis jetzt ja auch super *Bugfrei*)

Allerdings betriffts auch die anderen Marvellcontroller SSD'S was wiederrum gescheid viele SSD betrifft....


----------



## RyzA (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Wenn es ein HW Defekt ist kann man es wohl mit keiner Firmware wieder hinbiegen. Vermute ich mal.


----------



## Muetze (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

naja schaun wir mal, wir haben allein hier im thema schon genug m4 mit mehr wie 1xxx Betriebsstunden also können auch ned alle betroffen sein 

das beste hoffen das es nicht die eigenen m4 dawischt


----------



## Zeusx64 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Ich hatte/habe das Problem auch bei mir hats was gebracht, dass ich meine m4 128gb an meinen SATA II Controller angeschlossen hab nun spinnt se nimmer rumm! Sobald ich se wieder an den SATA III Anschluss hinmach spinnt se wieder......


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*



Zeusx64 schrieb:


> Ich hatte/habe das Problem auch bei mir hats was gebracht, dass ich meine m4 128gb an meinen SATA II Controller angeschlossen hab nun spinnt se nimmer rumm! Sobald ich se wieder an den SATA III Anschluss hinmach spinnt se wieder......


 das ist aber nicht der bug, der hier erwähnt wird


----------



## Zeusx64 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

"Entweder verhindert  der Fehler den Systemstart komplett....." des macht er mir an meinem SATA III ständig


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*



Zeusx64 schrieb:


> "Entweder verhindert  der Fehler den Systemstart komplett....." des macht er mir an meinem SATA III ständig


 das liegt wohl eher an deinem board. welches hast du denn?
wenn der bug da ist, dann geht nämlich garnix, auch nicht am sata2...


----------



## Zeusx64 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

aber das mit den Bluescreens ect hatte ich auch schon...also die beschreibung trifft schon zu.....GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM3 - GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 2.1)


----------



## Bennz (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

So Meine Samsung 830 256gb machte auch seit tagen Probleme. Habe mit daten verlust zu Kämpfen. jetzt habe ich nach 6 weiteren system hängern endlich mal wieder nen bsod.


----------



## razzor1984 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Achtung: Crucials M4-SSDs haben einen BUG!*



Thornscape schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass sich der Fehler erst nach einer gewissen Laufzeit der SSD einfindet. Dafür spricht einerseits, dass die Fehler erst jetzt auftauchen, andererseits stammt er ja auch angeblich aus der Garbage-Collection-Funktion, die nach einer langen Laufzeit (bspw. mit gewissen Sektordefekten) mit manchen Funktionen eingreift, die anscheinend doch nicht ganz ausgereift sind.
> Sollte sich dann aber eigtentlich recht einfach mit einer neuen Firmware aus der Welt schaffen lassen.


 
Stichwort OCZ vertex 2 - nach 6 Firmware updates bin ich seit stolzen 2 wochen BSOD frei weil das scheiß Ding endlich mal "dauerzugriff" erlaubt
EDIT:

Zum Modell noch - 32nm Chips - 64gig sprich 54 real:
Crystaldiskinfo:
On cycel: 510
working hours: 2916

Bisherige Fehler:

Frezzes, früher sehr offt jetzt schon seltener und BSOD auch fast nicht mehr ....... Hoffe die neue FW verbringt Wunder ^^


----------



## ile (4. Januar 2012)

Hach, zum Glück hatte ich weder mit ner Vertex 2, noch mit ner Vertex 3 bis jetzt irgendein Problem. Hoffentlich bleibt das so...


----------



## dj*viper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

ich vermute stark, daß die feezes und bsod's aller ssd's in kombination mit bestimmter hardware auftritt oder verschlimmert werden.


----------



## moronic (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Hab seit ein paar Monaten auch ne 128er M4 und absolut keine Probleme zum Glück...


----------



## Heretic (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Dito

Glücklicher Crucial M4 (128GB) nutzer. keine Probleme mit jeder Firmware bis jetzt.

mfg Heretic


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*



dj*viper schrieb:


> ich vermute stark, daß die feezes und bsod's alles ssd's in kombination mit bestimmter hardware auftritt oder verschlimmert werden.


 
Genau wie beim berühmten Sandforce-Bug sind BSODs nicht der Fehler, sondern nur das Symptom.  
Ansonsten finde ich es aber merkwürzig, das man vor der Veröffentlichung des M4-Fehlers keine Klagen gehört hat. Jetzt kommen sie aus jeder Ecke. Huh... Zeitbombeneffekt...


----------



## Muetze (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Einbildung ist ja schließlich auch ne Bildung  wir haben hier mindestens genausoviele Fälle mit alle FW-Versionen mit 1xxx Betriebsstunden ohne Fehler, wie auch welche mit Fehlern


----------



## X6Sixcore (5. Januar 2012)

Watt bin ich froh mir im März noch ne 128er C300 geholt zu haben.
Anscheinend sind die nicht betroffen.
Und ich hab gleich nach Erwerb die aktuellste FW drauf gepackt (was ein Krampf, wenn man sich den DOS-Stick im Netz zusammensammeln muss.)

Wie DER Käfer-Werbespot:
Er läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und läuft und...

Gruß
X6Sixcore


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

Ich kaufe irgendwie immer die Sachen über die schlecht geredet wird und habe keine Probleme. Meine M4 256GB läuft top, die Vertex LE 120GB auch und die Seagate Platten mit dem Firmwarebug vor ein paar Jahren laufen jetzt schon 2,5 Jahre in meinem Server im RAID ohne Probleme.


----------



## dj*viper (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*



riedochs schrieb:


> Ich kaufe irgendwie immer die Sachen über die schlecht geredet wird und habe keine Probleme. Meine M4 256GB läuft top, die Vertex LE 120GB auch und die Seagate Platten mit dem Firmwarebug vor ein paar Jahren laufen jetzt schon 2,5 Jahre in meinem Server im RAID ohne Probleme.


 da hast du aber richtig glück...würd an deiner stelle mal lotto spielen


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*



dj*viper schrieb:


> da hast du aber richtig glück...würd an deiner stelle mal lotto spielen


 
Schon versucht, hat bisher nicht geklappt.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

hab mal ne Umfrage zur m4 gestartet, mal sehen, wer alles zufrieden mit der m4 ist.

Hier gehts zur Umfrage:
Umfrage zur Crucial m4 SSD / Wer ist damit glücklich?


----------



## dj*viper (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

roheed und ich haben zusammen mal wieder was schönes ausgetüftelt 

 Über eine rege Teilnahme würden wir uns sehr freuen 

 Die große SSD-Umfrage: Wie zufrieden seid Ihr mit euren Schätzchen?​


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Crucials M4: Manche User klagen über einen Bug! FW-Update kommt...*

*-----------------------WICHTIG---------------------------*
Die neue Crucial Firmware ist online 
Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates


----------



## ile (14. Januar 2012)

dj*viper schrieb:
			
		

> -----------------------WICHTIG---------------------------
> Die neue Crucial Firmware ist online
> Crucial.com Product Downloads - Firmware Updates



Woah, so langsam weiß es echt jeder.


----------



## dj*viper (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Update]Crucial m4: neue Firmware 0309 ist online!*



ile schrieb:


> Woah, so langsam weiß es echt jeder.


 na das hoff ich doch


----------

